# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  2 मार्च, 2011 : महाशिवरात्रि

## guruji

*महाशिवरात्रि* हिन्दुओं का एक प्रमुख त्योहार है। यह भगवान शिव का प्रमुख पर्व है।
 फाल्गुन कृष्ण त्रयोदशी/चतुर्दशी की रात्रि  को शिवरात्रि पर्व मनाया जाता है। माना जाता है  कि सृष्टि के प्रारंभ में इसी दिन मध्यरात्रि भगवान् शंकर का ब्रह्मा से  रुद्र के रूप में अवतरण हुआ था। प्रलय की वेला में इसी दिन प्रदोष के समय  भगवान शिव तांडव करते हुए ब्रह्मांड को तीसरे नेत्र की ज्वाला से समाप्त कर  देते हैं। इसीलिए इसे महाशिवरात्रि अथवा कालरात्रि कहा गया। तीनों भुवनों  की अपार सुंदरी तथा शीलवती गौरां को अर्धांगिनी बनाने वाले शिव प्रेतों व  पिशाचों से घिरे रहते हैं। उनका रूप बड़ा अजीव है। शरीर पर मसानों की भस्म,  गले में सर्पों का हार, कंठ में विष, जटाओं में जगत-तारिणी पावन गंगा तथा  माथे में प्रलयंकर ज्वाला है। बैल को वाहन के रूप में स्वीकार करने वाले  शिव अमंगल रूप होने पर भी भक्तों का मंगल करते हैं और श्री-संपत्ति प्रदान  करते हैं।

----------

